# Driving in the US



## bigsam343 (May 11, 2010)

Hey everyone.

I'm a bit of a late bloomer when it comes to learning to drive.

And as we are waiting to hear back for our K1 I thought its a good opportunity to do it know. But then I got thinking is it better for me to get my licence here in the UK before I move to US or get it while I'm there?

Anyone else done it?

Thanks Sam


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bigsam343 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I'm a bit of a late bloomer when it comes to learning to drive.
> 
> ...


Get it here -- you can use an automatic and the test is a doddle.


----------



## wobbli (Oct 10, 2010)

I concur - you have to do it again anyways, and the 'practical' takes no more than 10 minutes - seriously...


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

In California, you have a written test, like probably all states. The test is multiple choice but if you don't read the DMV booklet, no way you'll pass. There are different driving rules from state to state. i.e. making a right turn on a red light, some yes, some no. Get the license ASAP, even if you don't have a car or aren't driving. In Ca., after 3 yrs you're considered a "good" driver, if your record is clean, even if you haven't been driving, the insurance companies don't know, and you then qualify for preferred rates


----------



## ladyliberty (Oct 6, 2010)

Wait wait... You say "here in the UK", but you are preparing to move to the US, right? If you get a license in the UK, you will still have to take a test in America, so why take the test in the UK?
And the test in the US is dead simple as compared to the UK exam.


----------



## bigsam343 (May 11, 2010)

So whats the process for starting from scratch in the US?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bigsam343 said:


> So whats the process for starting from scratch in the US?


Fifty states and a few odds and ends equals that many authorities. Where are you heading?


----------



## bigsam343 (May 11, 2010)

New Hampshire (Don't laugh lol)


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bigsam343 said:


> New Hampshire (Don't laugh lol)


Welcome to the Division of Motor Vehicles, NH DOS

You'll find that plain English and the KISS principle have not yet invaded America. Happy reading -- the answer's in there somewhere!


----------

